# HELP!! Can't decide - Pau or Nancy



## zorconinternational

I used to be indecisive, now I'm not so sure!

In September we had a quick recon trip, to explore Nancy, Lyon, Aix-en-Provence, Pau and Bordeaux. The goal was to choose a spot to stay next year. Our youngest will be enrolled in quatrieme classe at an international school, or at least a bilingual school. We had a visit to the schools in all of those places except Bordeaux (so Bordeaux is now off the list).
The top two choices are Nancy and Pau, but therein lies the problem: we can't decide which one to choose!
They both have big positives and negatives:
Nancy

I don't love gloomy, cold weather (but if we wanted great weather, we'd just stay in Australia, right? Maybe sloshing around in the sleet and snow in winter is just what we need)
It's SO close to so many places we want to visit (the idea of a weekend trip to Belgium/Luxembourg/Germany etc is mind-boggling for someone from Australia)
The school was nice and the people there were lovely and welcoming
There's plenty of flats available to rent close to the centre of town (and the school is central as well)
Pau

The weather looks better (although I believe winter is VERY wet)
It's so close to Spain, the Basque coast, the mountains
It's a LONG way from just about everywhere else
The school was great, the people were nice, and being an international school, the transition over would be simpler for our daughter who has just started studying French
There's plenty of flats available, but the school is a few kilometres out of town
Lyon got bumped off the list. It's an AMAZING city, and would happily spend a week or so there, but it is a bit bonkers-busy. Flats are hard to find as well. The school was honestly, truly, drop-dead gorgeous. Up on the banks of the Saone in Caluire. Having said all that, if an offer for a flat a bit out of the centre of Lyon, somewhere up on the Saone landed in our laps, we'd probably jump on it. But that ain't happening.
Aix got bumped because we couldn't see our kid assimilating into the school in any big hurry. Although academic pursuits are not the main focus of the trip, we do not want her to be miserable.
The main reasons for the trip are: to spend a year not working; to enjoy the local food, wine, markets and natural environment; to squeeze in plenty of side trips on weekends and school holidays; and to learn some French while we're at it.
So, dear reader, I ask you for your wisdom: which place do we choose?
Thanks in advance,
Danny.


----------



## zorconinternational

I should add: we're staying for 12 months, and will arrive roughly a week before school starts.


----------



## Bevdeforges

If you're only going to be staying for 12 months and then returning back home, I'd go for Nancy. Hey, when will you ever get another chance to experience a "real" winter like that? <g> And, as you noticed, the travel opportunities are considerably greater, especially for weekend travel, than further south.


----------



## BackinFrance

Nancy. It functions when there is snow and ice, unlike towns in the south west such as Pau that experience those conditions to a lesser extent. It seems you will arrive at the end of summer here, so you will have some time to adjust. Be aware though that the really warm clothing will not arrive in the shops before November so you will need to put on several layers with the outer one being oversize to allow for that. 

BTW Pau is situated in a flood zone and an earthquake zone. 

Nancy has good rail connections so you will have lots of opportunities to travel, especially on long weekends and during school holidays, both within and outside France.


----------



## zorconinternational

BackinFrance said:


> Nancy. It functions when there is snow and ice, unlike towns in the south west such as Pau that experience those conditions to a lesser extent. It seems you will arrive at the end of summer here, so you will have some time to adjust. Be aware though that the really warm clothing will not arrive in the shops before November so you will need to put on several layers with the outer one being oversize to allow for that.
> 
> BTW Pau is situated in a flood zone and an earthquake zone.
> 
> Nancy has good rail connections so you will have lots of opportunities to travel, especially on long weekends and during school holidays, both within and outside France.


Thanks BiF. Excellent points made. One strong vote for Nancy. Much appreciated.


----------



## BackinFrance

zorconinternational said:


> Thanks BiF. Excellent points made. One strong vote for Nancy. Much appreciated.


I don't live that far from Pau, and can even get their France Bleu local radio station. AFAIK they had an unusually hot and dry summer this year and the rainfall they have been experiencing was much needed and is still insufficient. However it is in a major corn growing area which accounts at least in part for the dry conditions experienced during a particularly hot summer and the need to re-establish the underground water system. 

Still, with the impacts of climate change across France, no one can really predict what weather will be experienced anywhere in France. It is not impossible that it will be warmer in Nancy next winter, but it could also be colder, or any combination you care to think of, and the same is true of anywhere else in France.


----------



## zorconinternational

BackinFrance said:


> I don't live that far from Pau, and can even get their France Bleu local radio station. AFAIK they had an unusually hot and dry summer this year and the rainfall they have been experiencing was much needed and is still insufficient. However it is in a major corn growing area which accounts at least in part for the dry conditions experienced during a particularly hot summer and the need to re-establish the underground water system.
> 
> Still, with the impacts of climate change across France, no one can really predict what weather will be experienced anywhere in France. It is not impossible that it will be warmer in Nancy next winter, but it could also be colder, or any combination you care to think of, and the same is true of anywhere else in France.


Completely true. I look at some of the horrible events occurring in Europe (floods, wildfires) and despair. Then look at the intense flooding that is occurring right now in my own country...
The weather perhaps should not be such a consideration really, given how incredibly unpredictable it is becoming.
Thanks again BiF.


----------



## Crabtree

Nancy-great cultural centre, really rail/roads/air connections and good entertainment/restaurants etc and not forgetting









Nantes mechanical elephant - Elephant in Nantes - Les Machines de l'île


Nantes mechanical elephant : discover the elephant in Nantes in Les Machines de l'île. Le Grand Elephant in Nantes in France can embark 50 passengers on an amazing journey. In February 2018, after few months of maintenance, the Grand Éléphant became more silent than ever, with a new hybrid motor.




www.lesmachines-nantes.fr


----------



## Bevdeforges

Um, Nantes is at the opposite end of France (well, on an east-west axis). Though I suspect there may be excellent train connections between Nancy and Nantes - passing through Paris, of course.


----------



## BackinFrance

Les Fêtes de Saint Nicolas | Nancy Tourisme







www.nancy-tourisme.fr




.

This is a long festival in Nancy.


----------



## Clic Clac

A year in Nancy will be long enough.
I didn't find it particularly exciting, but then I'm not a city person, and you've probably got the 'disposable' to enjoy it more.

Plus points : as you say, very nice people; I never had a problem with anyone, even walking home alone right through the city after 10.30 pm.
(Excellent bus service, but they used to finish very early. Around 9pm for my route, and 'off the road' at the first sign of a snowflake.)

You might be disappointed waiting for a hard winter. None in the last four years since our return, and only one to remember around 8/9 years ago
when we got a lot of snow. When it does start it falls very quickly and you can get caught out as snow ploughs were a rare breed.
You will find snow up in the Vosges mountains which aren't too far away.
It can be hot, too. When we lived there we had one solid month of 38c every day, but you're maybe more used to that.

The TGV does Paris in 90 minutes, non-stop, and is an excellent service.
Arriving back into the railway station at night you will always find lots of police about the place.
There was a little square outside which used to attract 'drinkers' but I think that has all been developed now.
Also opposite the station is/was an excellent seafood restaurant.

This park is nice for the kids:








L'espace animalier de la Pépinière


Situé au cœur du parc de la Pépinière, véritable écrin de nature en centre-ville, l’Espace Animalier offre un lieu d’observation et d’échanges privilégiés avec les animaux. Sur près de deux hectares, des espaces arborés, des bassins aquatiques et un ensemble de rochers et de parcs paysagers...




www.nancy.fr





and you've probably already seen Place Stanislas.









La place Stanislas et son ensemble UNESCO | Nancy Tourisme







www.nancy-tourisme.fr







Bevdeforges said:


> Um, Nantes is at the opposite end of France. Though I suspect *there may be excellent train connections between Nancy and Nantes* - passing through Paris, of course.


There are. 
But I suspect Crabby may have started on the 'Friday Cider' a touch early. 😅


----------



## BackinFrance

I was wondering when you would post on this thread Clickie, given you have recent experience of Nancy (quite frequent trips to get things there I mean). Very interesting post.


----------



## Crabtree

Doh I got it wrong again!!!!!!
But Nantes is great


----------



## Clic Clac

Crabtree said:


> Doh I got it wrong again!!!!!!
> *But Nantes is great*


Very bad reputation at the moment, though (Nantes, not Crabby 😅 ).

But do be careful setting the GPS.


----------



## zorconinternational

Clic Clac said:


> A year in Nancy will be long enough.
> I didn't find it particularly exciting, but then I'm not a city person, and you've probably got the 'disposable' to enjoy it more.
> 
> Plus points : as you say, very nice people; I never had a problem with anyone, even walking home alone right through the city after 10.30 pm.
> (Excellent bus service, but they used to finish very early. Around 9pm for my route, and 'off the road' at the first sign of a snowflake.)
> 
> You might be disappointed waiting for a hard winter. None in the last four years since our return, and only one to remember around 8/9 years ago
> when we got a lot of snow. When it does start it falls very quickly and you can get caught out as snow ploughs were a rare breed.
> You will find snow up in the Vosges mountains which aren't too far away.
> It can be hot, too. When we lived there we had one solid month of 38c every day, but you're maybe more used to that.
> 
> The TGV does Paris in 90 minutes, non-stop, and is an excellent service.
> Arriving back into the railway station at night you will always find lots of police about the place.
> There was a little square outside which used to attract 'drinkers' but I think that has all been developed now.
> Also opposite the station is/was an excellent seafood restaurant.
> 
> This park is nice for the kids:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L'espace animalier de la Pépinière
> 
> 
> Situé au cœur du parc de la Pépinière, véritable écrin de nature en centre-ville, l’Espace Animalier offre un lieu d’observation et d’échanges privilégiés avec les animaux. Sur près de deux hectares, des espaces arborés, des bassins aquatiques et un ensemble de rochers et de parcs paysagers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nancy.fr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you've probably already seen Place Stanislas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La place Stanislas et son ensemble UNESCO | Nancy Tourisme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nancy-tourisme.fr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are.
> But I suspect Crabby may have started on the 'Friday Cider' a touch early. 😅


Thanks C-C 😄
Re. the snow/winter thing, if it doesn't snow in Nancy, I think we can still get our "fill" by popping over to the Christmas markets in Germany. If there's no snow over there, I'll be asking for a refund!
Summer sounds AWFUL - 38 degrees for a month! I live in Aus, and happen to be in a spot with an incredibly benign climate. We're now into our third spring/summer under a La Nina: I can't remember the last day we had >40 degrees.
Didn't get a chance to go to P Pepiniere, but definitely visited P Stan. Loved the covered market in Nancy too (it was one of our favourites).
Thanks again,
D.


----------



## zorconinternational

BackinFrance said:


> Les Fêtes de Saint Nicolas | Nancy Tourisme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nancy-tourisme.fr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> This is a long festival in Nancy.


This looks amazing! My wife will be beside herself!!


----------



## BackinFrance

I believe Pau had 40 degrees plus for around a month this summer (about the same as where I live. But lots of places in France had a really long hot summer this year. 

Christmas markets in Alsace are amazing BTW. 
.


----------



## Clic Clac

zorconinternational said:


> Summer sounds AWFUL - 38 degrees for a month!


That was a one-off, although I believe they had a long hot spell again this year.

We were over in England for most of July & Aug - melting in up to 39 deg.  

Shows you how things are changing around these parts.


----------



## Kid Charlemagne

It wasn't quite 38 for a month - i just looked at weather.com and it hit 38 once in July and twice in August, 36 a few times, but mostly in the mid-to-upper 20's to low 30's.


----------



## BackinFrance

Kid Charlemagne said:


> It wasn't quite 38 for a month - i just looked at weather.com and it hit 38 once in July and twice in August, 36 a few times, but mostly in the mid-to-upper 20's to low 30's.


Where? Nancy, Pau or UK?


----------



## LFBEUSTON

zorconinternational said:


> I used to be indecisive, now I'm not so sure!
> 
> In September we had a quick recon trip, to explore Nancy, Lyon, Aix-en-Provence, Pau and Bordeaux. The goal was to choose a spot to stay next year. Our youngest will be enrolled in quatrieme classe at an international school, or at least a bilingual school. We had a visit to the schools in all of those places except Bordeaux (so Bordeaux is now off the list).
> The top two choices are Nancy and Pau, but therein lies the problem: we can't decide which one to choose!
> They both have big positives and negatives:
> Nancy
> 
> I don't love gloomy, cold weather (but if we wanted great weather, we'd just stay in Australia, right? Maybe sloshing around in the sleet and snow in winter is just what we need)
> It's SO close to so many places we want to visit (the idea of a weekend trip to Belgium/Luxembourg/Germany etc is mind-boggling for someone from Australia)
> The school was nice and the people there were lovely and welcoming
> There's plenty of flats available to rent close to the centre of town (and the school is central as well)
> Pau
> 
> The weather looks better (although I believe winter is VERY wet)
> It's so close to Spain, the Basque coast, the mountains
> It's a LONG way from just about everywhere else
> The school was great, the people were nice, and being an international school, the transition over would be simpler for our daughter who has just started studying French
> There's plenty of flats available, but the school is a few kilometres out of town
> Lyon got bumped off the list. It's an AMAZING city, and would happily spend a week or so there, but it is a bit bonkers-busy. Flats are hard to find as well. The school was honestly, truly, drop-dead gorgeous. Up on the banks of the Saone in Caluire. Having said all that, if an offer for a flat a bit out of the centre of Lyon, somewhere up on the Saone landed in our laps, we'd probably jump on it. But that ain't happening.
> Aix got bumped because we couldn't see our kid assimilating into the school in any big hurry. Although academic pursuits are not the main focus of the trip, we do not want her to be miserable.
> The main reasons for the trip are: to spend a year not working; to enjoy the local food, wine, markets and natural environment; to squeeze in plenty of side trips on weekends and school holidays; and to learn some French while we're at it.
> So, dear reader, I ask you for your wisdom: which place do we choose?
> Thanks in advance,
> Danny.


I live in the Pays Basque about an hour or so from Pau. You have summed it up yourself really! Pau is a nice city but Nancy is a more beautiful one. Pau is close to Spain and isn't as isolated as perhaps you think. Nancy has access to the countries you mentioned but Pau has access to the whole of SE, SW France and the whole of Spain. Living in the Pays Basque I can tell you that you won't find a more beautiful Region. That's the trouble with France, the whole country is beautiful, well perhaps the Steppes of northern France leave something to be desired!!
As for the weather, it will be a lot colder in Nancy than in Pau. Forget dire warnings about flooding and earthquakes. Floods occur all over France every year but I have yet to see any town in France devastated by an earthquake!!!
The countryside and the city of Nancy are beautiful with the flavour of the countries that surround it regarding architecture and food. The same is true of Pau so, which one? Get a coin, decide which side is Nancy (or Pau) flip it into the air and let it fall. Either one ; you won't be disappointed!


----------



## Clic Clac

Kid Charlemagne said:


> *It wasn't quite 38 for a month *- i just looked at weather.com and it hit 38 once in July and twice in August, 36 a few times, but mostly in the mid-to-upper 20's to low 30's.


It was when we lived there around 2014.


----------



## zorconinternational

LFBEUSTON said:


> I live in the Pays Basque about an hour or so from Pau. You have summed it up yourself really! Pau is a nice city but Nancy is a more beautiful one. Pau is close to Spain and isn't as isolated as perhaps you think. Nancy has access to the countries you mentioned but Pau has access to the whole of SE, SW France and the whole of Spain. Living in the Pays Basque I can tell you that you won't find a more beautiful Region. That's the trouble with France, the whole country is beautiful, well perhaps the Steppes of northern France leave something to be desired!!
> As for the weather, it will be a lot colder in Nancy than in Pau. Forget dire warnings about flooding and earthquakes. Floods occur all over France every year but I have yet to see any town in France devastated by an earthquake!!!
> The countryside and the city of Nancy are beautiful with the flavour of the countries that surround it regarding architecture and food. The same is true of Pau so, which one? Get a coin, decide which side is Nancy (or Pau) flip it into the air and let it fall. Either one ; you won't be disappointed!


Thanks LFB - I think Nancy might be the winner (as attractive as the SW of France, and the NW of Spain is). We'll just have to make special trips to Spain. I'm super-keen to visit Bilbao & San Sebastian.
I do understand the warning re the cold weather in the north, but like I said, if we wanted great weather, I'd stay home!
Cheers,
Danny.


----------



## BackinFrance

zorconinternational said:


> Thanks LFB - I think Nancy might be the winner (as attractive as the SW of France, and the NW of Spain is). We'll just have to make special trips to Spain. I'm super-keen to visit Bilbao & San Sebastian.
> I do understand the warning re the cold weather in the north, but like I said, if we wanted great weather, I'd stay home!
> Cheers,
> Danny.


That's settled then  

For info, the last big earthquake experienced in Pau was in 1980, it caused damage to buildings, especially in Southern Pau and the aftershocks continued for many days. As for flooding, it tends to be localized to low lying areas and areas around the Gave de Pau. Pau is certainly getting a lot of rain at the moment, but then it is known to get a lot of rain which is also why it has a reputation as a particularly green town. 

Enjoy your year in France, and the planning for it. 

Cheers


----------



## Kid Charlemagne

I looked up the temperatures for Pau; I should have been more specific!


----------



## BackinFrance

Kid Charlemagne said:


> I looked up the temperatures for Pau; I should have been more specific!


My friend Gene who lives in Pau tells me they had a series of days when it reached 40 deg in the shade every day, that was July or August when her already ailing little dog passed away, and that a little later in the summer it went a bit over 41. I don't know if it makes a difference where in Pau you were, but she lives in the quartier des Lilas. She says overall people are saying now that the 'normal' summer temp in Pau can or should now be expected to be 35.


----------



## BackinFrance

Not that it really matters that much. It was definitely extremely hot in Pau this summer and the hot days and warm nights lasted longer than in the past. Nobody can predict the weather a year from now given climate change.


----------



## BackinFrance

For interest this is the Pyrenees Atlantiques now









Les Pyrénées-Atlantiques et la Corse en vigilance orange pour pluies inondations et vent fort


La période la plus délicate se situe entre le début de soirée ce lundi et la mi-journée mardi.




www.leparisien.fr


----------



## BackinFrance

BackinFrance said:


> For interest this is the Pyrenees Atlantiques now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Les Pyrénées-Atlantiques et la Corse en vigilance orange pour pluies inondations et vent fort
> 
> 
> La période la plus délicate se situe entre le début de soirée ce lundi et la mi-journée mardi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.leparisien.fr


As it turns out, this fortunately didn't happen. The alert was lifted this pm.


----------

